# T3i Images & Video Pink and Grainy... Canon Quotes $200 Repair



## JMASTERJ (Oct 10, 2017)

Hey guys... my T3i images and video have become grainy and pink discolored, possible hardware damage. This is the first time this has happened and it happened right in the middle of the day when some videos were perfect and then all of a sudden, one video was problematic.


There were no damages to the camera in that it did not get wet, dropped, temp change, particles, nothing
Did not take direct photos of the sun or otherwise extreme photo sources
Camera has never shown any signs of degradation or otherwise any problems
The Problem: Photos AND videos: Look discolored (mostly reddish/purple hues)
Everything looks bad in the camera LCD display and after downloaded to PC, live and after taking photo
Troubleshooting steps taken and more info to help:
Flash and no flash
Regular and telephoto lenses ISO from 100 to 3200
Every different auto setting, i.e., M, P, A+, Creative, video, etc, etc....
Indoor/Outdoor Long and short shutter speeds
Using viewfinder and display when taking photo Images look fine if you just look through the glass viewfinder
With and without SD card inserted, images look bad on the LCD
Tried 2 different batteries, near/full charges
I couldnt think of anything else to try so I sent it to Canon repair and they quoted me $193 without telling me why or what is wrong. Their reply to my query:

"Repairs for the Rebel T3i have a flash rate and are classified as either standard or major. Based on the problem description provided, and the model, the service center has determined this repair falls under the standard flat rate cost. The flat rate cost includes labor and parts, as well as the return shipping cost."

So my question is, pay this and get it fixed, assuming this will not lead to other problems and it keeps snowballing, or do I just sell this as is or whatever and by a new version of EOS?

Thanks!


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 10, 2017)

Most likely, you will receive back what will essentially be a reconditioned camera.  They will not only repair the problem, but address other minor things that need attention before they become major.


----------



## TCampbell (Oct 11, 2017)

It sounds like you've been very thorough and the camera definitely either needs service or replacement.

While the $200 is a very reasonable price... the answer to your conundrum (should you repair or replace) really depends on how you use the camera and what you could afford to spend for a replacement.

For example... you mentioned shooting video.  The new T7i is a huge upgrade in this area because it's the first of the Rebel line to get Canon's Dual-Pixel CMOS AF system that allows for continuous AF even during live-video.  The T7i improves in many other ways as well... but it's quite a few years newer so you'd expect quite a few improvements have been made in all that time.

A new T7i "body only" is about $750 ... quite a bit more than the $200 for the repair of the T3i if budget is a big issue.

The T3i body is probably worth between $200-250 if in working condition.  So if you go ahead with the repair, you can likely sell it for fractionally more than what it costs to repair.  A commercial seller might fetch nearly $300 if it's in excellent condition (buyers typically wont pay that much from a private seller).


----------



## JMASTERJ (Oct 11, 2017)

TCampbell said:


> It sounds like you've been very thorough and the camera definitely either needs service or replacement.
> 
> While the $200 is a very reasonable price... the answer to your conundrum (should you repair or replace) really depends on how you use the camera and what you could afford to spend for a replacement.
> 
> ...



Thank you... Yes video is important but not sure if its like $500 important... I was thinking more like the T5 for $370, so only an extra $170, or less if I do as you said in repair and resell.  And they have made so many Rebel series since the T3i, without going to the T7i, any other suggestions at under $500 or so?

And I assume I can use my current lens with these new Rebels as well?  That would also help a lot.

However I am not sure who you mean by a pro reseller, wouldnt he take a % from the sale anyways so that will make it the same for me in the end?


----------



## goodguy (Oct 11, 2017)

Time to upgrade, the T7i has a far, far superior sensor then your old sensor in the T3i, better low light performance, better dynamic range, better auto focus system and the best video follow focus in the market, forget about the T3i and upgrade.


----------



## JMASTERJ (Oct 15, 2017)

So I am 90% sure I will do this but have a few questions from some of u who may have actually owned some of these:


Pay the $200 and then sell for hopefully $250 or so with the lens and battery etc.... and maybe the zoom lens also, bec looking into the Canon EF-S 18-135mm, which seems to be a good all around for a lower price and IS which might be important for me when I do some movement videos.
Buy a SL2 or T7i since video is almost as important to me as photos.  Leaning towards the T7i for the additional focal points altho I know that will not really give me a video advantage.
Deciding between a used or new T7i... I hate buying used equipment that I hold and use in my hand and near my face, just a personal issue... is there any validity to this or is it just in my head?  Also if my T3i can go bad after a while, what says a used other model wont also go bad?  
FYI, I have barely used my T3i in the last 6 year or so.  Meaning I can literally remember most of the times I have used it, and its not much at all, I can easily sell it for mint condition, never been nicked, dropped, nothing, and it still went bad.

So if I do get the T7i, which I assume IS DEFINITELY an upgrade over the T6i (which I saw a decent deal recently) for video work, I am thinking for now, even though I am strapped, I just use a credit card and suck it up for another $100+ or so.

Thanks!


----------

